# Uncle Audio has been busy gents....SBN!!



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

OK so I been bustin ass recently to step it up a few notches at SBN this year. Big Meat will be sporting an entirely new system for the PRO / Extreme class in IASCA/MECA respectively. I've changed everything, and will be flying a certain "new" processor out of Modesto CA  
In the process of finishing the kick panels, and then I will take some pics to post here. So far it's purty sweet. Will need some ears and feedback on Friday and Fri PM if anyone is interested. Nelson I know ur heartbroken the cr wont be done, so come help me and soothe your mind with some audiophile love 

ALSO...will be debuting a K.I.S.S. system in my weekend toy, which will be showcasing basic principles of SQ using a SINGLE amplifier and THREE speakers. Here's the kicker....it is a TWO SEAT CAR! It will be debuting in the MECA Modi-Ex 2 seat class, possible IASCA SQC 2 seat as well, not sure yet. Amplification by Arc Audio, and since it's an old school car, some of the equipment is Old school. Please come check it out!
I may be tempted to post pics of this as well if yall is interested...

ALSO...been working on collecting NEW reference material from here as well as overseas, and am working on a new batch of discs that are simply stunning! Will have a few with me at the show if anyone is interested in a sample.

Now if We can just force Chad (aka Southsyde) to stop bein a ***** and fly out for the show....

PS several Teammates will have new products on display this year as well. 

Here's Big Meat...


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

PS Sweet Fred (Lynch) of Arc Audio is driving out from Cali with his Arc-loaded Saturn complete with PS8 processor and full array of Arc Black / SB drivers including a large format tweet prototype...He will be on display and competing with us as well!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't know what all this means to me, living in the armpit of Michigan, but I love the Rock/Reference discs I got from you..!!

Congratz, good luck!


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

That's no excuse brah! Hop on a plane and come down for the show


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Mmmmmm meat...

That truck looks great. I will be at SBN on Saturday. A few of us DIYMA'ers are having a little get together at Carribean Jack's at 6pm on Sat night. Will you be competing or on the show floor?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

audionutz said:


> That's no excuse brah! Hop on a plane and come down for the show


 
I live in Michigan, that means I have ZERO extra money, simply based on location.. :laugh:


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Interested in seeing pics of the 3 speaker/1 amp system.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Steve I was hoping to make it up. but my leave got denied this week.
I know Dwayne and chris Ott will be there. Post pics!


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Slow Sedan....yes I saw that u guys had a gathering scheduled, however I wont be able to attend due to prior engagements. SQ is going to be in the West parking lot behind the Ocean Center, and we will all be posted up there...pretty much all weekend. PLEASE drop by and introduce yerselves


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Pics soon....lemme tidy up some wires . Keep in mind I am in the middle of tuning, so forgive any "messes" u may see


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

OK so first up is my lil' muscle car..showcasing the K.I.S.S. setup...here are some pics>>>






















































Here's whats hiding up front in the console 









more in a bit


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Some spy shots of the Big Meat....


















































































So, some major equipment changes this time around...large-format tweets, new kicks, new amp array under seat, subs, pretty much everything. Lookin to tune the rest of week. I will post more pics tomorrow of panels in place and kicks.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Very nice. What is your muscle car, is it an A Body Mopar?


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

NICE! What speakers are you using in both cars?


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

O shizz forgot to post that info...
F-body Mopar...1979 Dodge Aspen, my first car from high school! Restored and beefed up.

Forget to mention I seem to have increased my path-lengths 









Three speakers...Alto Falstaff 10 in down-firing console sealed in 0.6 cube. Pair of 6.5 "coincident" drivers...lil secret. Sony C90/XDP4000 combo had to go in after all, but rest assured this is a two-way system with a single bone stock Arc 4150 XXK running in three channel config. Heck, all components are "un-modded" off the shelf shiz.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

audionutz said:


> Here's Big Meat...


 I still love those wheels on the Big Meat!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Steve, welcome back my brotha! we have missed you! 

Those are some sexxxxxy amps you got there!!

The show is still up in the air... may be a last minute thingy.. alll dependent on school! you KNOW I wanna go!!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Steve, Can't believe I miss this thread. I'll see you on friday my friend 

Chad- stop being a puss bro, f school


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

nepl29 said:


> Chad- stop being a puss bro, f school



DAMN STRAIGHT!!!!!!




(j/k)


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

pyropoptrt said:


> I still love those wheels on the Big Meat!


x2

Those wheels are frigggin badass!!!! Thats like a 20 in lip?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

audionutz said:


> DAMN STRAIGHT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now Steve, you know school is what is going to be paying for my very expensive taste in hi-fi equipment.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Need more info on reference disks


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

audionutz said:


> O shizz forgot to post that info...
> F-body Mopar...1979 Dodge Aspen, my first car from high school! Restored and beefed up.
> 
> Three speakers...Alto Falstaff 10 in down-firing console sealed in 0.6 cube. Pair of 6.5 "coincident" drivers...lil secret. Sony C90/XDP4000 combo had to go in after all, but rest assured this is a two-way system with a single bone stock Arc 4150 XXK running in three channel config. Heck, all components are "un-modded" off the shelf shiz.


Are you going to reveal what the speakers are after people get a listen at SBN?! 

Great sound from a super simple install is more appealing to me these days.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Dear me, I just saw pics of a Sony ES HU, a Falstaff, an HV Sedici, a Prestigio and a Sound Monitor, all in the same post! 

Here's a man with great taste.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

rain27 said:


> Are you going to reveal what the speakers are after people get a listen at SBN?!
> 
> Great sound from a super simple install is more appealing to me these days.



The answer is YES! It should be one of those "hmmmm" moments :surprised:


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

n_olympios said:


> Dear me, I just saw pics of a Sony ES HU, a Falstaff, an HV Sedici, a Prestigio and a Sound Monitor, all in the same post!
> 
> Here's a man with great taste.


Thanks for noticin Nick...I knew the high-end bretheren would appreciate "the goods"


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Two old friends dropped by for a chat tonight...my god how I have missed them. I asked them to stay a while...they are considering it.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Steve, good to see you back in the mix. Definitely post more pics of Big Meat.. trying to build a titan up to do something.. 

Jose
Former Team Stereo One
Beyma SQ Competitor..


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Steve, make you bring plenty of cds. I want one of each  Just let me know the tab when i see ya.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

no prob sir.

So I am tuning currently. Here's some pics with console back in all buttoned up.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

audionutz said:


> Two old friends dropped by for a chat tonight...my god how I have missed them. I asked them to stay a while...they are considering it. . . .


And I thought you were talking about drinking buddies. :laugh:


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Drinkin buddies get a brother in trouble!!! At least these guys keep it real and appease my sensitive side...they don't make me do things I wish I hadn't LMAO!


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

audionutz said:


>


It saddens me to not see cat5 going into your SEs.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

audionutz said:


> Drinkin buddies get a brother in trouble!!! At least these guys keep it real and appease my sensitive side...they don't make me do things I wish I hadn't LMAO!


What a true statement that is. Good luck this weekend


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Steve, 

Have a blast my friend! Just curious man...is there a pattern here?? Audio NUTS, Big MEAT, ASSpen...I worry about you my friend.

You still want to build an spl vehicle?

--Joe


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Those JBL's in the kicks?


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Steve,

DAMN, Big Meat's gonna ROCK OUT!!! Very NICE!!!


----------



## BigBadBakken (Feb 16, 2010)

God, I love the way that truck looks. And Big Meat is the best name for a vehicle this side of The General Lee.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

SQ Stang said:


> Steve,
> 
> Have a blast my friend! Just curious man...is there a pattern here?? Audio NUTS, Big MEAT, ASSpen...I worry about you my friend.
> 
> ...


LMAO Joe thats good stuff!!! At first glance it does appear I have a certain thing for the male appendage and possibly mangina...but I assure u that ur safe around me 

Hmmm SPL.....YESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

slowsedan01 said:


> Those JBL's in the kicks?


YES SIR!!!


And thanks for da props guys! More pix tonite!!


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

audionutz said:


> Slow Sedan....yes I saw that u guys had a gathering scheduled, however I wont be able to attend due to prior engagements. SQ is going to be in the West parking lot behind the Ocean Center, and we will all be posted up there...pretty much all weekend. PLEASE drop by and introduce yerselves


Will do, whats your name? I dont want to me lurking around the parking lot asking for "audio nuts" and "big meat" if you know what I mean...


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

LMAO That ****s funny right thare!!!! 
Come to the Team Arc section and ask for "Fazza" or "Steve". I'm ready to demo!!!


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

OK Wed PM photos....

Aspen trunk done. I should get an award for shortest RCA signal Chain LOL!!!









Need some wire ties...


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Fresh batts and terminals in Meat...


























Grilles installed for kicks

























Front view of console...recall this is an iso-planar sealed venting forward off that loading block..


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

audionutz said:


> Need some wire ties...


^^^Those RCA's look familiar!! lol


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes they should


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^Good Luck this weekend!!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Pics of Big Meat makes me moist...


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Pics of Big Meat makes me moist...


Now Chad, that scares the heck out of me brother!

If I wasn't trying to buy wood flooring and carpet for my house, I would be on a plane out there for the show. 

You need to get out there Chad so you can do some dry humping of Big Meat. Give it some good ol McLovin!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> Now Chad, that scares the heck out of me brother!
> 
> If I wasn't trying to buy wood flooring and carpet for my house, I would be on a plane out there for the show.
> 
> You need to get out there Chad so you can do some dry humping of Big Meat. Give it some good ol McLovin!


Wait... That sooo did not sound right!! :laugh:

If it wasnt for effing school, Id be driving out there and competing with lil meat.. j/k

Seems I have to do a 30 min presentation over LG Chromotography and its relation to Pharmaceuticals..


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Try to use the words "and" and "um" often during your presentation. It will last longer without you saying much. Now your grade will suffer, but it is price you have to pay to get through this.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> Try to use the words "and" and "um" often during your presentation. It will last longer without you saying much. Now your grade will suffer, but it is price you have to pay to get through this.


Joe, how can a valedictorian candidate say "and" and "um" duringg an oral presentation?


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

AWESOME WORK STEVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Congrats! Great build too bad for the rain, I didn't get to hear it.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Congratulations on the Success Steve!!!!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Congrats Steve!! Awesome job man. Any clue as to what is in the dash now? I see the 2118's have found a home in the truck


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks guys  Sure let's let the cat outta the bag....

Changes made....
Subs changed from JBL GTi 10s to Arc Black DVC in the console (JBL are stellar subs...will be used in another build !)

MB changed from GTi660 in doors to 2118H in kicks. Tired of rattling door panels and i missed my old high-efficiency buddies.

MR...the SAME...tried and true Scan 12M

Tweets...changed from GTi tweets to Scan D3004/6600 AirCircs, same location in pillars.

Removed my P9/RS-P70X/RS-M1 combo and replaced with SoundMonitor CDT 450X sending analog (digital input not ready yet) into the processor.

Sub amp changed from 1/2 of Arc 4150XXK to a bridged Arc 2150SE

Midbass amp changed from other 1/2 of Arc 4150XXK to a bridged Arc 4100SE

Midrange amp changed from 1st-gen ODR RS-A2 to Audison Thesis Sedici, circa 1996.

Highs amp changed from ODR RS-A2 to Sinfoni Prestigio Classe A

ALL signal cables upgraded to IXOS Ixotica.

BatCap and IXOS batts and capacitors added for each amp.

Underhood upgraded from lead acid to Optima Reds, reworked grounds/wiring, etc.


The above products were all tested and chosen based on their performance within each parameter/freq range in REAL TIME in this truck. 


Thats the scoop. Nothin fancy, and no "modded" anythings in here. Equipment all bone stock.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Many thanks for letting me check out your truck on Saturday. You have quite a team of talented, engaging, and overall nice people.
I wish it had worked out for me to listen to Big Meat and the other car.
The Jeep I was able to listen to was stunning to say the least.

Thanks again Steve,
Kendal


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Kendal great to meet u man, sorry the timing didnt work out ....i had to be on stand-by for the judges which was to be at any time. Hey are u a floridian?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Steve, how low are you playing the 2118s ? Thanks for sharing too


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

72Hz at 24db/oct Linkwitz alignment

Oh, lemme post all x/o settings fer ya's>

tweets 4300Hz and up, 24db/oct butterworth

Mids 240Hz to 4275Hz, 24db/oct butterworth on top, linkwitz on bottom

MB 72Hz to 233Hz, 24db/oct linkwitz

Sub 68Hz and down, 24db/oct linkwitz


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Aspen is using a two-way crossover point at 99Hz @ 72db/oct via the Sony XDP4000X.


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Details on the "simple" install?


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Sony CDX-C90 deck, complete with "sticking" motorized face 

Esoteric Audio D2 toslink cable (analog cables for radio are old Stinger Experts)

Sony XDP-4000X processor

IXOS Ixotica RCA's to amp

Single Arc Audio 4150XXK (cooling fan removed) running 3-channel.

Batcap Power Station battery/capacitor combo 

Belkin Pure A/V copper main speaker wires, Monster M-series subwoofer speaker wire

Pair of 6.5" coincident drivers in custom kick panels, AP vented thru the floor, built and angled for best position/performance by myself from regular fiberglass and 1/2" MDF, damped with a combo of the following:
Dynamat Xtreme, Dynamat Xsorb deflection pads, wool "fill", and non-hardening modelling clay. NOT ready to reveal exact drivers used, as I have a few I am "testing" and will choose the ones that perform the best all around. I'll keep u posted on that, prolly after next show  My little secret (hehe)

Single subwoofer ...Alto Mobile Falstaff down-firing at the front of the center console over the tranny hump, in about 0.6 cube sealed like no tomorrow! This console incorporates the factory arm rest and is built onto the factory console frame which bolts to three mounting brackets on the floor. Same combo of damping materials, but also a nice "chunk" of Focal's Black Hole 5 dampening pad inside. Console and sub weigh nearly 80 lbs.

Alternator is 100A re-man, charging lead and main power wires/grounds are 8 gauge. 100A fusing under hood.

Thats IT! 

Tuning done with phase inversion, minimal T/A left to right, and slight delay on sub. X/O point of 99Hz, as discussed earlier. Channel balance corrected digitally via RTA /SPL measurements in listening position. 

Cascade Audio VB3 over Dynamat Xtreme used on front floors. The astute among u will notice the extra grille cloth panels next to the kicks. Those are necessary for early reflection control....open cell medium-density foam covered in cloth. It was also necessary to make a panel above the drivers side kick to simulate the obstruction of the AC and heater core on the passenger's side, and that was also acoustically treated.

I have some rattles to chase down (car is 33 years old...to be expected) and may re-cover the door panels and seats in cloth, as vinyl is highly reflective (I wonder if the console was wrapped in a reflective material on purpose...hmmm  )
I will say that I made the console as low as possible up front ON PURPOSE so as to minimize physical obstruction of the direct radiation of the opposite side kick.

Seats were relocated back approximately 9" to help equalize pathlengths. 

Front mounted sub mandatory for me personally, especially in this car using a 100Hz x/o point. 


Any other Q's?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Would like to hear feedbacks from people that heard the K.I.S.S. install  

Kelvin


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice SteveO, I didnt see this thread. 

I enjoyed both vehicles, good job man. The Aspen is tight!


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Are the 2118's venting into the rails, AP, sealed or iso-tranmissed-bariatric-tapped array?


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Bariatric-tapped for me! Always a more "robust" sound that way!!


2118 are AP vented down thru the floor, directly to outside.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I didn't see this either...damn, where have I been?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Fazza, I didn't know you knew how to fiberglass and wrap vinyl...lol. And I had no idea you knew how to use that Sony setup either .

I need to find me a couple old friends like that to hang out for a bit with too.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

LOL Yes u do sir!! Friends like that make us VERRRYYY happy!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

But they are so old and old technology with no excursion...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Awesome Steve, Nice to see the new setups posted...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I enjoyed Steve's meat.... It took 2 tracks to put a smile on my face. Didn't get a chance to listen to mini meat however. I guess the best way to put it would be- The IASCA rule books layout page in the windshield. The kick drum in the track I listened to was a 4" circle about 3" above the top of the dash. I'd rock out with Steve's meat any day of the week.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

when peeps sample my meat, there's just no going back lol!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

audionutz said:


> when peeps sample my meat, there's just no going back lol!


:laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Just curious but how does pop know what the tail is like? The blouse I guess one could infer However the skill level of tail not so much.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

audionutz said:


> when peeps sample my meat, there's just no going back lol!


Hmm not sure about this comment.. 



turbo5upra said:


> I enjoyed Steve's meat.... It took 2 tracks to put a smile on my face. Didn't get a chance to listen to mini meat however. I guess the best way to put it would be- The IASCA rule books layout page in the windshield. The kick drum in the track I listened to was a 4" circle about 3" above the top of the dash. I'd rock out with Steve's meat any day of the week.





Hmm I would like to listen the truck but not sure If I could quote that


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

turbo5upra said:


> Just curious but how does pop know what the tail is like? The blouse I guess one could infer However the skill level of tail not so much.


BRIAN, have you been getting into Mic's opium stash man??? U gotta watch that **** broseph...


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

One of these days I will listen to both of Steve's cars. I just have to be near Ocala to make it happen.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

U are a very sick man


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

I had the pleasure of listening to both of these rides last week. They are both rediculously sweet but I was blown away by the Aspen. For such a simple system, the sound is IMPRESSIVE. Outstanding work as usual. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh and the aspen is absolutely a 2 seat performer.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

This thread is hilarious. 

Also, I thoroughly enjoyed my demo of big meat. Wish I could have heard the Aspen!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I still hate the fact that I didn't get a chance to hear either car, but it was great to meet Steve. Steve, hopefully you can get a chance to hear my car at one of the upcoming shows. Both of your cars appear to be everything that Mark Brooks said that they were.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

wdemetrius1 said:


> I still hate the fact that I didn't get a chance to hear either car, but it was great to meet Steve. Steve, hopefully you can get a chance to hear my car at one of the upcoming shows. Both of your cars appear to be everything that Mark Brooks said that they were.


maybe some day I can listen to your car.... you vanished when I went to take a listen.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

Man the whole day felt like a blur. I got pulled in so many different directions, but we will make it happen. I still want to hear your car as well.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet install and damn! I wish there was a way to hear this for me. Planning a trip to Canada anytime soon? 

Oh, and long PM sent to the man. Can't wait to check out the newly arrived discs.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Steve,

Cool to see you rockin the old school Sony gear. I still have the 
XES I had back in the day when we met at the Ft. Walton beach 
show MANY years ago, its not all installed yet. I hope by the time 
Sebring rolls around next year to head down that way, maybe I 
will have time to stop by and give a listen to whatever cars you 
have playing at the time. I'm sure one of these if not both will 
change a couple of times between now and then. And give you a
listen to the OS OZ stuff you liked so much back in the day. 

Speaking of, happen to have a single tweeter laying about? I 
know you said you thought you had a 4" but couldn't find it or 
something like that. I'm set with the 4's for now, just had the 
freaking tweeter wire pull out or if you know of someone who 
can fix it for me? 

Cheers man,
Scott


OH DAMN, I just noticed this was from April. How the hell did 
something this old just pop up? I know I'm high but NOT that
high. lol J/K.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Scott ima call you Jesus cuz you have made this thread rise from the dead LOL!
Sorry I do not have any OZ25 tweets anywhere. I would think you could carefully cut a chunk out of the housing around the tinsel lead entrance to expose enough wire to solder it back together tho......maybe use a dremel on the plastic????


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

audionutz said:


> Scott ima call you Jesus cuz you have made this thread rise from the dead LOL!
> Sorry I do not have any OZ25 tweets anywhere. I would think you could carefully cut a chunk out of the housing around the tinsel lead entrance to expose enough wire to solder it back together tho......maybe use a dremel on the plastic????


Isn't the first time I have resurrected the dead... lol 

Thanks for the tip on a way to fix it. I may give that a try if I cant
find someone more qualified...

Keep me in mind the next time you guys come to the north part of 
the state or LA (LOWER ALABAMA) Would like to shoot the chit with you again.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the advise Steve. I cut back just a bit of the side 
and was able to expose some of the wire, only about 1mm. 
ONE TEADOUS job but I got it playing again, you saved me 
the headache of trying to find another tweeter. I owe you 
a beer or 2 if someone can put together a double points event in the future.

cheers,
Scott


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

SAWEEET!!! ;-)


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

You own that bronze Aspen? I saw it at SBN, can't remember what color you said that was, but you told me exactly. That was the cleanest, sweetest Aspen I've ever seen. Wish I could have heard her. I'm south of you in Vero, don't get to Ocala 2 much - but if I ever do....I'll bring more money cause all she wants to do is dance.


----------

